# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Июньский Microsoft Security Bulletin

## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for June 2008*
Published: June 10, 2008 

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-030 - MS08-036
*Windows:* MS08-030, MS08-032 - MS08-036
*Microsoft Windows, Internet Explorer:* MS08-031


_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-030 
*Vulnerability in Bluetooth Stack Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (951376)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-030.mspx
*Уязвимость в Bluetooth стеке в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/354535.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в стеке Bluetooth при обработке Service Description запросов. Удаленный пользователь может за короткий промежуток времени отправить системе большое количество SDP (Service Discovery Protocol) пакетов и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-031 
*Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer* (950759)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-031.mspx
*Повреждение памяти в Microsoft Internet Explorer*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/354536.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки при обработке определенных вызовов HTML объектов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Web сайта вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.01 Service Pack 4, Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 Service Pack 1
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4•	Microsoft Internet Explorer 6
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	Windows Internet Explorer 7
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-032 
*Cumulative Security Update of ActiveX Kill Bits* (950760)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-032.mspx
*Выполнение произвольных команд в Microsoft Speech API*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/354537.php

*Rating: Moderate*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в Microsoft Speech API, которая позволяет выполнение произвольных команд, если специально сформированный звуковой файл проигрывается в Internet Explorer при включенном функционале распознавания речи. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-033 
*Vulnerabilities in DirectX Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (951698)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-033.mspx
*Уязвимость при обработке MJPEG/SAMI файлов в Microsoft DirectX*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/354542.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в Windows MJPEG Codec при выполнении проверок на ошибки в MJPEG потоках, встроенных в ASF или AVI медиа файлы. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного MJPEG файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке параметров в Synchronized Accessible Media Interchange (SAMI) файлах. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного SAMI файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	DirectX 7.0 and DirectX 8.1
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4•	DirectX 9.0
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2•	DirectX 10.0
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-034 
*Vulnerability in WINS Could Allow Elevation of Privilege* (948745)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-034.mspx
*Повышение привилегий в WINS в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/354543.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет локальному пользователю повысить свои привилегии на системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки входных данных в Windows Internet Name Service (WINS) при обработке структур данных в WINS пакете. Локальный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного WINS пакета перезаписать произвольные участки памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 


*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 4
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-035 
*Vulnerability in Active Directory Could Allow Denial of Service* (953235)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-035.mspx
*Уязвимость при обработке LDAP запросов в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/354544.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю произвести DoS атаку.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки входных данных при обработке LDAP запросов. Удаленный авторизованный пользователь может отправить специально сформированный LDAP пакет на Active Directory Application Mode (ADAM), Active Directory или AD LDS сервер и вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4
•	Windows XP Home Service Pack 2
•	Windows XP Tablet Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows XP Media Center Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista and Windows Vista Service Pack 1
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS08-036 
*Vulnerabilities in Pragmatic General Multicast (PGM) Could Allow Denial of Service* (950762)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-036.mspx
*Несколько уязвимостей в Pragmatic General Multicast в Microsoft Windows*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/354545.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю произвести DoS атаку.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки входных данных в протоколе Pragmatic General Multicast (PGM). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PGM пакета, содержащего некорректную опцию длины поля, вызвать зацикливание приложения. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости Microsoft Message Queuing (MSMQ) 3.0 должен быть установлен на системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки входных данных в реализации Pragmatic General Multicast протокола. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного PGM пакета, содержащего некорректную опцию fragment, вызвать отказ в обслуживании системы. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости Microsoft Message Queuing (MSMQ) 3.0 на Windows XP и Windows Server 2003 или MSMQ 4.0 на Windows Vista и Windows Server 2008. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 and Windows XP Service Pack 3
•	Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista Service Pack 1 
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1
•	Windows Server 2008 for 32-bit Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for x64-based Systems
•	Windows Server 2008 for Itanium-based Systems

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4

----------


## Shu_b

Вышла вторая версия патча KB951376 ( MS08-030: *Уязвимость в стеке Bluetooth делает возможным удаленный запуск кода злоумышленника* )

KB951376: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=951376
MS08-030:http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms08-030.mspx
страничка загрузки: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=ru

----------

